# I'm afraid to pick up my tarantula



## Mavisthespider (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here and I'm new to tarantula-owning. 2 weeks ago I grew an interest for arachnids out of no where and I began watching videos on the little fuzzy fellers and I even bought a guide book on insects and spiders. eventually I got my first tarantula! She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider. I know I don't need to handle her but I want to. I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas). I think I'm afraid because she was very pissed off when we took her home, she was dripping venom from her fangs (I think), or she was scared, or pissed and scared. For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me. Am I making things up or could that be a possibility? Any advice?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 6, 2017)

You will mostly get advice not to pick her up.

They a reputed to be a pretty tractable species, but the tractable species are tractable until they are not. However, the main danger in handling tarantulas is for them, not the handler. I have a couple I would pick up given no other choice and would not likely suffer negative consequences, but under normal circumstances it is hands-off. I have  a couple I would not make an attempt except in the direst of emergencies, ones whose venom is not considered medically significant, but have impressive fangs that I certainly would not enjoy having driven into my flesh and whose hairs can be a nightmare for some people and I am not interested in finding out if I am one of those folks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm new to tarantula-owning. 2 weeks ago I grew an interest for arachnids out of no where and I began watching videos on the little fuzzy fellers and I even bought a guide book on insects and spiders. eventually I got my first tarantula! She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider. I know I don't need to handle her but I want to. I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas). I think I'm afraid because she was very pissed off when we took her home, she was dripping venom from her fangs (I think), or she was scared, or pissed and scared. For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me. Am I making things up or could that be a possibility? Any advice?


Welcome to the world of owning arachnids.

I hope this was not an impulsive purchase.

1. Handling tarantulas is a *GREAT*, and I mean, *GREAT* way to kill it or cause it harm. They are solitary animals.

2. Tarantulas, are not BREEDS, like dogs or cats, each one is its own species. All dog/cat breeds are the same species, like people.

3. They derive no benefit from being held.

3. The best advice LEAVE YOUR TARANTULA ALONE! 

If you want a pet to handle, you bought the wrong pet. Get a hamster, snake or a kitten.



Mavisthespider said:


> For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me


For some reason...what could that be? Handling and being transferred from one place to another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11 | Disagree 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jul 6, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm new to tarantula-owning. 2 weeks ago I grew an interest for arachnids out of no where and I began watching videos on the little fuzzy fellers and I even bought a guide book on insects and spiders. eventually I got my first tarantula! She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider. I know I don't need to handle her but I want to. I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas). I think I'm afraid because she was very pissed off when we took her home, she was dripping venom from her fangs (I think), or she was scared, or pissed and scared. For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me. Am I making things up or could that be a possibility? Any advice?


If you're afraid to handle your tarantula, then don't.  Fear and/ or anxiety combined with a wild unpredictable animal that a tarantula is increases the chance of you or the tarantula to react negatively.  Since you are new, don't rush into anything.  Get comfortable with your tarantula's movements and how it reacts to careful gentle prodding with something like the brush end of a long paintbrush before using your hands.  You don't want to have a bad experience so soon after having your new friend!  Just be sure to give it about a couple of months to get used to it's new surroundings before trying anything though.  Your new spider is probably very insecure at this point and needs to be left completely alone to adjust.  Tarantulas really are no different from any other animal in this regard.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 11 | Informative 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

I agree with @viper69 a tarantula is not a pet you should handle, yes it was dripping venom, wouldn't you be if you'd been picked up, carried from pillar to post, let it settle in to its new home, allow it to be what it is a spider, the only time I've held a tarantula was when one of mines bolted up my arm then back down onto my hand, I would never want too handle them, they don't get anything from it, it's only you that will - most likely a threat pose or worse, then as you're new to the hobby your first reaction will be to pull your hand away - then your left with one dead spider, leave well alone and just enjoy their amazing behaviour from the confines of its enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kendricks (Jul 6, 2017)

@Mavisthespider
You should have done more research, clearly, however you are here now and in the club, so I can only give you the following advice:
- Listen to those who share their experience with you.
- Browse the forum, read old threads, you will learn a lot from them.
- Wanna be a responsible T owner? Do not handle. Period. Handling is selfish and an unnecessary risk. Wrong pet - as viper pointed out.

Other than that, welcome to a great hobby!


Edit:


Mavisthespider said:


> I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas).


Anyone else had to chuckle at this one?

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## sasker (Jul 6, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas)


@Mavisthespider: pet shop owners / 'guys in the petshop' are notoriously ignorant about the care and needs of tarantulas. Perhaps you were lucky and the guy in your pet shop was an exception, but generally speaking, ignore anything they tell you and do research on this forum instead.



Kendricks said:


> Anyone else had to chuckle at this one?


Yes, indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Anyone else had to chuckle at this one?


A little chuckle, but my first thought was "why didn't the store let the OP know it's a don't touch animal/pet" I wouldn't even go as far as to call them pets, I don't "pet" mine, do you.....of course not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 6, 2017)

I pick up dead Ts with tongs; living ones I don't pick up at all.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 6, 2017)

You wouldn't handle a goldfish, right? Think of your tarantula the same way...enjoy watching it, enjoy feeding it, do some occasional maintenance, and it'll be with you for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 6 | Award 1


----------



## GreyPsyche (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't advocate handling as it can be dangerous for the T and possibly even painful for you. If for any reason you end up in an accidental handling, fearful is the last thing you want to be, fear can cause you to react in dumb ways that could harm the T. If you still feel like you need to handle then do it at the risk of your T and yourself. Honestly I would urge you to overcome this fear as one day you could find a T bolting up your arm and you definitely don't want to freak out so if you have to overcome this fear by handling I would recommend doing it in a controlled environment with preparation for the worst or escape or falls or flinching or getting bit.


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm new to tarantula-owning. 2 weeks ago I grew an interest for arachnids out of no where and I began watching videos on the little fuzzy fellers and I even bought a guide book on insects and spiders. eventually I got my first tarantula! She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider. I know I don't need to handle her but I want to. I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas). I think I'm afraid because she was very pissed off when we took her home, she was dripping venom from her fangs (I think), or she was scared, or pissed and scared. For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me. Am I making things up or could that be a possibility? Any advice?


Everyone else already covered the "don't handle it" advice, which I also agree with.

What i would ask of you is the following:
Could you please post a few pictures of the spider and it's Enclosure ? In case anything needs to be adjusted it is best to do it early in before a potential problem arises.


Welcome to the world of Invertebates, fellow keeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jul 6, 2017)

I have watched a tarantula bleed to death as a result of a fall from being handled. Not exactly the best day in the world. People tell you it happens, but most people leave out the detail that it isn't a quick death. Janessa took about 24 hours to completely die. 

Think about it: A 5-6 inch tarantula falling from a height of only 1 foot is equivalent to you falling off a 10-foot ladder.

Your new T is a wonderful and unique creature who will give you years of joy and happiness. Please don't put her into harm's way. We would all love to see pictures of her!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jul 6, 2017)

"Dripping venom from her fangs"??? What the heck? I've never heard if a curly hair doing that! Definitely don't handle. It's already a bad idea, but if it's friggin dripping venom during a threat pose then it's a triple no-no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## beaker41 (Jul 6, 2017)

Haha I bought my first t from a pet store , a nice gentle rose hair I didn't know much about, (it wasn't so easy to do exhaustive research in 1989). The employees gave me a super thick leather glove and told me I was on my own, they wouldn't even open the lid to the tank!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Phases (Jul 6, 2017)

This is a very no-handle crowd, which I learned quick as well.  And, I don't disagree with what is being said - but I do handle mine, occasionally, and share the experience with my kids if I can.  Obviously carefully, and with full trust in myself and "most" trust in the spiders  (maybe 5 minutes, tops). For example today I took one out to get a good measurement.

It varies with the spider in my experience. I have one, you need to touch her front legs lightly and she'll walk forward if she's in the mood. Then you can guide with a light nudge on the back of the abdomen.  I have another, you just kinda nudge forward from the back to get things started, which btw is the curly hair. He goes with the flow very well. He's about 4.5" DLS. How big is yours?

But, before touching any new spider you need to get a feel of their temperament. So, lightly touch with a paintbrush or your tongs first, not your finger, and just see how they react to being touched. Even if they don't appear to be expecting it, to see how they do when started.

Do not be high off the ground, carpet is good - or towels or a blanket maybe if no carpet. They can get quite hurt from a small fall.

Others, still, you don't touch. And when you test with something, you find out quick!

That, along with "DON'T PANIC" are the best advice I can give. If it jolts forward a step or two don't react other than to ensure its got something to continue to walk on. Hand under hand.. just be slow and calm. IF you get bit, take the pain and get it home gently if you can.
Well and of course research species first and handling experiences. Watch youtube videos..

(Once you do it a few times you'll feel the urge less, probably, btw)

Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 7, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider.


My subadult albopilosum is not docile. Nor is my vagans. That's the only Brachys I have. 

If you stick with the hobby long enough and acquire enough spiders you'll start to notice that Ts do have "personalities" (not at such an emotional/advanced state as animals with more developed nervous systems though) in that some may act "like they're supposed to" and some buck the species generalization. You'll also find that Tim's comment about a docile spider is docile until it isn't docile is accurate as well. A spider could be fine with handling the first 100 times and then the 101st it could bite for a number of reasons. 



> I know I don't need to handle her but I want to.


I've called it narcissism in the past. In the case of newbies I believe it's just a case of curiosity and is perfectly normal. The forum is, for the most part, anti-handling but plenty will admit that a small amount of handling (if comfortable and the spider appears to be cooperative at the time) is ok and comes in handy in the event that one runs out of its tank and on to you. Granted, handling a small, docile tarantula would not really prepare you for a huge 8"+ OW arboreal using you as a tree (extremely fast, potent and nasty venom, and often quite defensive).

Welcome to the addiction! Good luck with caring for your new pet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Deb60 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm new to tarantula-owning. 2 weeks ago I grew an interest for arachnids out of no where and I began watching videos on the little fuzzy fellers and I even bought a guide book on insects and spiders. eventually I got my first tarantula! She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider. I know I don't need to handle her but I want to. I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas). I think I'm afraid because she was very pissed off when we took her home, she was dripping venom from her fangs (I think), or she was scared, or pissed and scared. For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me. Am I making things up or could that be a possibility? Any advice?


I've had my Tarantulas since last year , whilst I'm happy to care for them , and love watching them I'd never want to handle them . It can be dangerous in case you drop them . I also keep birds and whilst I also don't like holding them , I have had to catch a few in my time if they've decided to escape whilst I've opened their cage to feed them etc. I think you will find that if you really have to hold your Tarantula for his / hers safety you will just get on and do it as you know you have to . As said above you have to hold them at any other time .

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Phases said:


> This is a very no-handle crowd, which I learned quick as well.  And, I don't disagree with what is being said - but I do handle mine, occasionally, and share the experience with my kids if I can.  Obviously carefully, and with full trust in myself and "most" trust in the spiders  (maybe 5 minutes, tops). For example today I took one out to get a good measurement.
> 
> It varies with the spider in my experience. I have one, you need to touch her front legs lightly and she'll walk forward if she's in the mood. Then you can guide with a light nudge on the back of the abdomen.  I have another, you just kinda nudge forward from the back to get things started, which btw is the curly hair. He goes with the flow very well. He's about 4.5" DLS. How big is yours?
> 
> ...


I agree, I just HAD to handle my first T and it helped me for what was to come with escapes, near misses and the bite (bloody H.Gigas) which from experience of handling made me not toss my beloved girl across the room when she clamped on... I agree also with the "never handle" opinions but people will always have the urge... If the OP must do it then a flat hand on the floor and let the T calmly walk over it with a catch cup handy should be ok with a curly...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 7, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> let the T calmly walk over it with a catch cup handy should be ok with a curly...


A curly what? - aah a curly fry. Just don't handle them, they neither like it nor need it, it's all for the safety of your precious tarantulas! C'mon get it together!


----------



## Shampain88 (Jul 7, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> A curly what? - aah a curly fry. Just don't handle them, they neither like it nor need it, it's all for the safety of your precious tarantulas! C'mon get it together!


I'm only stating the safest way because if he/she is gonna do it then they will... Is it not better to advise than say "don't do it" when they will anyway? The OP said they had a curly hair, I didn't know people debated about handling potatoes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 7, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> I'm only stating the safest way because if he/she is gonna do it then they will... Is it not better to advise than say "don't do it when they will anyway"? The OP said they had a curly hair, I didn't know people debated about handling potatoes...


Err a curly hair, I think you mean a B. _albopilosum, _not a curly. A curly could be anything in any shape or form, it was a light humoured joke. Duh. And I agree if they're gonna do it anyway then yes that is the safest way, but it is still a matter of safety for the spider, worst case scenario - a burst abdomen - then a day if not longer before it eventually dies, in the worst possible way a long drawn out death, not a nice thing to watch or even see for a minute.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Jul 7, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Err a curly hair, I think you mean a B. _albopilosum, _not a curly. A curly could be anything in any shape or form, it was a light humoured joke. Duh. And I agree if they're gonna do it anyway then yes that is the safest way, but it is still a matter of safety for the spider, worst case scenario - a burst abdomen - then a day if not longer before it eventually dies, in the worst possible way a long drawn out death, not a nice thing to watch or even see for a minute.


Thanks teacher


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 7, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Thanks teacher


Hahaha oh you're hilarious, that had me ROFLMAO


----------



## toxicvenoma (Jul 7, 2017)

I will never pick up my tarentulas lol i just wanna see them  eat and grow, that's it. I heard its stressful for them to picked up but i dont know. Do whatever you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arnel Pahuriray (Jul 7, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> I agree, I just HAD to handle my first T and it helped me for what was to come with escapes, near misses and the bite (bloody H.Gigas) which from experience of handling made me not toss my beloved girl across the room when she clamped on... I agree also with the "never handle" opinions but people will always have the urge... If the OP must do it then a flat hand on the floor and let the T calmly walk over it with a catch cup handy should be ok with a curly...


I don't know about you're young kids. tarantula is for adult person, if young kid handling a tarantula it should be with adult person,"next to him,or her.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 9, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> "Dripping venom from her fangs"??? What the heck? I've never heard if a curly hair doing that! Definitely don't handle. It's already a bad idea, but if it's friggin dripping venom during a threat pose then it's a triple no-no.


There's variety in all species. There's a member here who owns an E. sp. Red that drips venom from fangs with no provocation out of the ordinary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mavisthespider (Jul 12, 2017)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> If you're afraid to handle your tarantula, then don't.  Fear and/ or anxiety combined with a wild unpredictable animal that a tarantula is increases the chance of you or the tarantula to react negatively.  Since you are new, don't rush into anything.  Get comfortable with your tarantula's movements and how it reacts to careful gentle prodding with something like the brush end of a long paintbrush before using your hands.  You don't want to have a bad experience so soon after having your new friend!  Just be sure to give it about a couple of months to get used to it's new surroundings before trying anything though.  Your new spider is probably very insecure at this point and needs to be left completely alone to adjust.  Tarantulas really are no different from any other animal in this regard.


Thank you. How long would you say it takes a tarantula on average to feel comfortable with its surroundings?



Phases said:


> This is a very no-handle crowd, which I learned quick as well.  And, I don't disagree with what is being said - but I do handle mine, occasionally, and share the experience with my kids if I can.  Obviously carefully, and with full trust in myself and "most" trust in the spiders  (maybe 5 minutes, tops). For example today I took one out to get a good measurement.
> 
> It varies with the spider in my experience. I have one, you need to touch her front legs lightly and she'll walk forward if she's in the mood. Then you can guide with a light nudge on the back of the abdomen.  I have another, you just kinda nudge forward from the back to get things started, which btw is the curly hair. He goes with the flow very well. He's about 4.5" DLS. How big is yours?
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the tips. One of the reasons why I'm worried to handle her is because the pet store guy handled her and she seemed fine but then he literally dropped her into the tank which I was not happy about and neither was Mavis (my tarantula). I was worried that the way he set her into the tank could make her terrified to be handled again. I haven't had the chance to measure her but when I get the chance I'll tell you. Thanks again!


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jul 12, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> could make her terrified to be handled again


They will always be terrified. Imagine some giant coming in and just putting you on their hand. You dont know what it wants. It may want to eat you, or simply kill you. All you know is its bigger than you and very loud and scary. If you can put yourself in that mindset, you know how your spider feels everytime you pick it up or prod it so it will move. They dont think "oh its just a human. Actually, its MY human." All they think is "Can i eat it, or is it going to eat me?" Imagine living that way and ask yourself if you would want to be any more stressed out if you DID live that way.


----------



## achy513 (Jul 12, 2017)

Congratulations on your new T, I just got mine 2 wks ago and its a curly hair too! I got most tips and advice from experienced Youtubers. Apparently, give your T a week or two undisturbed. Handle it low from the ground to prevent fall damage. Have a catch cup, or even easier, put the enclosure in side of a large plastic bin, or your bath I guess. That way, knowing that even if it escaped you can still catch it with ease will smooth your anxiety in the back of your mind so you are less likely to panic, have it escaped, or hurt it.

If I do ever decide to handle mine, I think that's probably what I will do. Sorry to hear Mavis all stressed out, give it time.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 12, 2017)

Don't handle. It does nothing for the animal, it's only for the keeper. Tarantulas are very basic animals, they can't and never will understand what you're trying to do.

 Pet store people generally are morons when it comes to arachnids, take everything they say with a grain of salt.

 That cage in your profile pic looks improperly set up. Please post full pics.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 12, 2017)

You know, at the risk of sounding just evil and soulless, who says handlers are trying to do it for the animal, rather than the keeper?

We're at the top of the food chain. They are OUR pets.

There are more reasons to want to handle than simply wanting to endanger. And it can be a great learning experience and way to get to know your pet. 

If you want to handle, OP, then handle. Your doing the right thing by asking and reading up on it first. It IS dangerous for the animal. It is risky. For some far more than for others.

With proper precautions and care the risk is low, esp for a species like yours, just don't take calm temperment for granted, don't get jumpy or nervous yourself (be willing to take the bite and you'll be suprised how much better you feel about it and maybe even how little it bites  ), stay seated on the floor in a safe pet free area, and get your experience on.

Further, I'm not convinced anyone really could know whether or not an outlier personality T might actually process what is happening, recognise their handler, and enjoy the exercise.

Now, all that said I handle much less than you might think, but <3 my Ts much more than you might think, too, and DO handle a few from time to time. Because I feel like it trust myself and mostly trust them. So far, so good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 6


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 12, 2017)

In an effort to avert a tragedy for tarantulas, I've come up with a training exercise to prepare for handling them.

You will need.
A friend.
A loaded stapler..

Over the course of a month or so, you instruct your friend to press the business end of the stapler on you palm. Randomly, the friend is to slap the business end of the stapler, driving a staple into you palm. Other times not.

If in training for an Old World species, after punching the staple in, salt and vinegar would be applied to the puncture wounds. or maybe battery acid. Also, it would be much less random, with the staples being driven in nearly every time.

When you stop flinching and sending the stapler flying across the room when the staple is randomly driven into your flesh, THEN you are ready to handle a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 12 | Creative 1 | Award 3


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jul 12, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> In an effort to avert a tragedy for tarantulas, I've come up with a training exercise to prepare for handling them.
> 
> You will need.
> A friend.
> ...


I know its meant as a joke, but its honestly probably an effective method.
Please dont try it. At least without a camera present.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arnel Pahuriray (Jul 13, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> Thank you. How long would you say it takes a tarantula on average to feel comfortable with its surroundings?


I'm not sure what size is you're tarantula, CB. if you're spider just a tiny CB, do not try to handling it, because that little thing will run to the limit, you might crush or hurt it. if is a cb leave it, alone..bye.


----------



## sasker (Jul 13, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> I was worried that the way he set her into the tank could make her terrified to be handled again.


There is no indication that spiders actually learn from being handled. So they do not become more aggressive by being handled roughly or more docile if they are handled carefully. If you want a pet that can get used to being handled, a spider is not what you are looking for. I personally like rats a lot. They can even learn to stay on your shoulder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 13, 2017)

Mavisthespider said:


> Thank you. How long would you say it takes a tarantula on average to feel comfortable with its surroundings?


Do you mean getting used to its new enclosure, if yes then a week or two is the usual, if you're talking about handling - don't go there, if that's what you mean you're in the wrong hobby. Please don't touch
or handle the spider. I hope you're meaning the enclosure.


----------



## Arnel Pahuriray (Jul 13, 2017)

Arnel Pahuriray said:


> I'm not sure what size is you're tarantula, CB. if you're spider just a tiny CB, do not try to handling it, because that little thing will run to the limit, you might crush or hurt it. if is a cb leave it, alone..bye.


it will take at lease 1year or 2 years. have caught wild tarantula female desert blind, this spider was it happy when I dig out in the hole, it took me at 1 1/2 year for me to hold this wild tarantula, it still was not happy on my hands it always show it fang, every time i hold spider just same thing. so, 3years pass I have decide to release back to where I caught it. just think the spider in wild living in the hole.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 1, 2018)

@Kyra I see you disagree with my thoughts on this issue. Do you care to offer some of your experience and elaborate why you disagree? I would be very interested in learning your thoughts.

Perhaps what you offer will help the community at large?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Popcorn 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 1, 2018)

viper69 said:


> @Kyra I see you disagree with my thoughts on this issue. Do you care to offer some of your experience and elaborate why you disagree? I would be very interested in learning your thoughts.
> 
> Perhaps what you offer will help the community at large?


I love how both disagrees are new members

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Inktomi2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Mavisthespider said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I'm new to tarantula-owning. 2 weeks ago I grew an interest for arachnids out of no where and I began watching videos on the little fuzzy fellers and I even bought a guide book on insects and spiders. eventually I got my first tarantula! She is a young curly hair (which I hear is an easy-going breed). Even though I know curly hairs are good breeds I'm afraid to handle my spider. I know I don't need to handle her but I want to. I wish I had asked the pet store guys to show me how to hold her (since they knew a lot and cared about tarantulas). I think I'm afraid because she was very pissed off when we took her home, she was dripping venom from her fangs (I think), or she was scared, or pissed and scared. For some reason I think she is still traumatized and if I tried to pick her up she would bite me or flail her itchy hairs at me. Am I making things up or could that be a possibility? Any advice?


Hey Mavis, I'm new to the hobby and these boards as well. From what I was told is to keep reading, communicate with other hobbyists and that tarantulas are "vision pets". Not to be handled.

Some species are docile and some are more agressive than others, I get that. But they are all insectivores and they don't readily understand that you are not dangerous to them. 
My enjoyment in the hobby is creating an environment that they are comfortable in. Watching them eat and eventually trying my hand at breeding.
They are beautiful animals. So for now enjoy them...from a safe distance. And read up on the hobby as much as you can and talk to other hobbyists.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 2, 2018)

New people...old threads.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 2, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> New people...old threads.


Another thread resurrection?  well, some people got some new ratings on old posts. I've got to stop going on here when I'm half asleep. For new people, if it's more than four pages deep in the forum, that thread has probably departed -let it Rest In Peace.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2018)

You have been given alot of good advice on here. I don't exactly encourage handling of T's, but I am not opposed to it either. It is true that they are best left alone and happiest. The only times I would handle would be during a transfer to a new enclosure, and even then it's best to use a catch cup.
But if you really insist on holding it, keep these things in mind:
1. Tarantulas hate the feeling of human skin.
2. Regardless of species or genus, all tarantulas are generally unpredictable.
3. Only handle VERY close to the ground. Make sure they can't escape under doorways or behind furniture.
4. Once you are holding your tarantula, mentally prepare yourself for it to potentially bite or make a threat posture. Literally picture the spider rearing up, kicking hairs or hissing on your hand. This will at the very least make you less likely to fling it off your hand in the event of it happening.
5. I would keep handling to no more than 5 minute periods once a month, but as earlier stated preferably not at all.
Hopefully this will help a bit, but honestly it is best to just admire them in their enclosures

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

